# Work in Arkansas River at Canon City



## AHRA (Jun 19, 2009)

*More work in the river in Cañon City*

The City of Cañon work crews will be swinging a bridge into place over the Arkansas River at the Oil Creek Diversion which is just downstream of the low-head dam and boat chute in Cañon. 
This will begin at about 11 AM or so.


----------

